# ....Snoring? Something More serious?



## Renee_Darton (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello, 
I bought my first hedgie in november, I got him at seven weeks old from a trusted breeder. 
Everything has been going swimmingly until about a week ago. Quillbert has been making some interesting noises while he sleeps. 
The noises are like squeeks or whining, but they vary in volume and interval. (I've tried to record the noises but he keeps catching me in the act). 
He is in really good health as far as I can tell, he runs at night, eats the same as usual and has the same demeanor. 
Im just wondering if noises like this are common? Or if I should start arranging a warm ride to the vet.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I've heard of some hedgehogs that do that when they dream. I've even heard that some girls hedgie has done the "Hedgie scream of death" a few times but hasn't done it since. My hedgies babies do that in the night when they want more food. He might be having dreams about nursing? That's all I can think of. Unless you see physical things wrong with him I don't think there's need for alarm. Just keep a close eye on him i'd say. Wait till a breeder comes in though because they have more experience in the matter.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like he is dreaming. Some of them have very vocal dreams.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

My Pete whines a lot when sleeping. First time I heard it really scared me, I ran to check on her and she was sleeping like a baby. 

They do know how to make us worry. :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc is a very noisy sleeper. I've heard squeaks, ells, and even the "death scream" (twice!!). Each time I check on him and he gets angry at me for disturbing him. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman occasionally chirps and squeaks in his sleep as well. Not too often, but he seems fine. Usually accompanied by him twitching or fidgeting at the same time. He did kick his igloo while sleeping in it once which, of course, bumped his back and startled him, making him all huffy for a moment. He looked around and seemed pretty confused by the whole ordeal but I had a good laugh at it. :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Norman occasionally chirps and squeaks in his sleep as well. Not too often, but he seems fine. Usually accompanied by him twitching or fidgeting at the same time. He did kick his igloo while sleeping in it once which, of course, bumped his back and startled him, making him all huffy for a moment. He looked around and seemed pretty confused by the whole ordeal but I had a good laugh at it. :lol:


Kinda like when you wake yourself up with your own snoring. 

My Nara makes little sucking noises like she's nursing or something. It's so cute. Sometimes her legs twitch like she's dreaming of running too.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny makes a whole range of noises when he sleeps: snoring, sucking, squeaking, huffing, chirping, sighing, lip smacking... fortunately he hasn't uttered the death scream. It sounds like your little hog is just a very vocal one.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

pooka dotted said:


> "Hedgie scream of death"


Would this be what you're talking about? 



I stumbled across this video yesterday.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I feel so sorry for the little guy...


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I've seen that video..makes me sad. That's kind of what Herc did, but it sounded more like something was killing him. It's pretty scary!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: I can't imagine that waking me up!!! Would scare the crap out of me!!!


----------



## Renee_Darton (Jan 17, 2011)

Thankyou so much you guys. HUGE relief. 
Yikes. 
The breeders definately dont warn you about dreaming noises haha.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

haleylove said:


> pooka dotted said:
> 
> 
> > "Hedgie scream of death"
> ...


Yeap... the hedgie scream of death. I never want to hear that. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah... I feel kind of silly because I clicked the  face instead of the :shock: face. Oops.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

that is a very irratated(hedgehog) and somewhat annoying sound. I assume they have to be in a lot of pain to make those because ya'll call them the death screams
I hope don't hear that sound in my bedroom.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

They're not always in pain when they make that sound. Both times I went to wake up Herc & he was sound asleep! I raced over to his cage thinking he was dying, and he was totally sleeping! He hasn't done it in months...thank god! I think he was having a bad dream.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> They're not always in pain when they make that sound. Both times I went to wake up Herc & he was sound asleep! I raced over to his cage thinking he was dying, and he was totally sleeping! He hasn't done it in months...thank god! I think he was having a bad dream.


 :shock: 
Sweet Jesus. They even worry us while they're sleeping???!!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

MissC said:


> :shock:
> Sweet Jesus. They even worry us while they're sleeping???!!!


I know...it's crazy!! :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, I agree that youtube thing was a bit scary! There are some other youtube shorts on hedgies that are sooooo darn cute. That one swimming is a hoot. Can't imagine my Haze EVER doing that! :lol: Hazel makes a sound like she is grinding or clicking her teeth when we snuggle at night. It also can sound like she is licking and she isn't. They sure are cute aren't they!!!! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Hazel makes a sound like she is grinding or clicking her teeth when we snuggle at night. It also can sound like she is licking and she isn't. They sure are cute aren't they!!!! :lol:


Does it ever sound like she's smacking her lips? When Herc settles in, he makes a sound like a lip smack..it's too precious!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman smacks his lips after he gets comfy too. It's disgustingly cute. :lol:


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, I would say it sounds like that sometimes. They are just too funny! :lol: 
I think they are dreaming of something lip smacking good. They really should share!!!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

mcwojo said:


> Yes, I would say it sounds like that sometimes. They are just too funny! :lol:
> I think they are dreaming of something lip smacking good. They really should share!!!!!


He can keep those "tasty" mealworms all to himself, thanks. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf spends too much time sleeping on my BF...he's taught tim to snore...they get quite a duet going. :roll:


----------

